# Cold weather shooting



## archeryshooter3 (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow!! not a single person knows the answer to this. Amazing


----------



## carlielos (May 12, 2007)

You say it slowed down? Did you chrono it? If its just precieved loss then it's likely just you? My eyes cant see 3-4fps or even 10-15fps, you said 3-4 yds? OMG that be like 30+ fps slower? Consider that 20 fps @ 30 yards amounts to about 1/2-1" elevation difference, so Id be more willing to believe you had a form issue in cold weather, be it due to excessive cloths or just the overall effect of the cold weather on your form.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

hi archer. you are correct... they do slow down .....some ....a good observant archer will pick up on this. try shooting more in the afternoon, keep the bow in the sun as much as possible.not in the shade this will help.


----------



## archeryshooter3 (Apr 12, 2011)

Carlielos - When I say my setup slows down 3-4 yds I mean that from the previous day when shooting in the afternoon warmer weather I have to move my sight to increase my hold by 3 or 4 yards. Example on Saturday afternoon I would hold dead on at 45 yds and hit center, On Sunday morning when it is 30 degrees cooler the I would have to put my sight at 49yds to hit the same 45 yard target. There was no change in my form, Clothing was the same as the previous afternoon. 

Mike - What I'm trying to figure out is if this is caused by the string stretching and contracting, or is it from the limbs, etc? Any Ideas? Also if you want some good shoots come down to Perryville, MO and shoot at the new C-outdoors shoot. 1st shoot is March 11. 40 targets. Hop to see ya there.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Modern bows are made of aluminum which expands and contracts with changes in temperature. However, the actual amount of change is extremely small and wouldn't affect speed. 

An engineer friend of mine figured this out the theoretical change for me a few years ago. I don't remember the actual change for a 50 degree temperature change, but it was extremely small, less than 0.001".

The more likely source of change is your form. Temperature change affects humans much more than it affects your bow. 

Allen


----------



## fletchunter (Jun 13, 2009)

Cold air is heavier than warm air. Thus creating a little more drag? Just a thought. not sure how much of an effect it would have if any. Humidity could also play a factor? or wind direction? or form. or an equipment problem. Would be interested to see if you started shooting high when it warms back up.


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

I have had a similar problem. I live in PA, and shoot the Georgia Pro/Am almost every year, and every year I have a noticeable change on my point of impact (an inch or 2 depending on distance). now I just basically sight in when i get there instead of trying to do it all up here in PA. I have chrono'd every set up here at my shop and get consistant readings here, but when I get to the chrono on the ranges, I am always different, the least amount i have been different is 7 fps, mostly 8 or 9 fps slower. I set up to have my arrows as at 288 fps when I leave PA, and usually read 280 on the chrono's on the range when I get there.


----------



## archeryshooter3 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm wondering if the change is in the strings not in the riser. I know if the strings get to warm they will increase in length giving an increase in speed. Does it work the same when they cool down.


----------

